# Comunicados do IM



## Mário Barros (7 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

*Nova técnica de Satélite esclare sobre dinâmica de correntes oceânicas*

As correntes da superfície do mar são há muito tempo tema de investigação devido ao papel que desempenham na previsão do tempo, clima e transporte de poluentes, no entanto existem ainda aspectos essenciais destas correntes que permanecem desconhecidos.

Através da utilização de uma nova técnica - baseada no mesmo princípio de medida de velocidade através de radar - os cientistas podem agora obter as informações necessárias para compreender melhor a força e a variabilidade da superfície do mar e a sua relevância para as alterações climáticas.

In: IM

Mais informação

Bom esperemos que o dinheiro que se está a gastar sirva para alguma coisa e que a informação chegue ao publico a 100%.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 18:46)

*Seca meteorológica desagrava-se em Janeiro*

A situação de seca meteorológica sofreu um desagravamento no mês de Janeiro, factor que se deveu a uma primeira quinzena pluviosa, ainda que os valores da quantidade de precipitação observados no mês de Janeiro em Portugal Continental, tenham sido, em geral, inferiores aos valores médios, classificando-se este mês como seco a normal.

No que diz respeito às temperaturas no mês de Janeiro, verificou-se que os valores observados foram mais elevados que os normais para a época, quer em termos de temperatura máxima quer mínima sendo de realçar que, em Portugal continental o valor médio da temperatura máxima do ar foi o 2º valor mais elevado desde 1931 (o mais elevado ocorreu em 1981).

O IM informa que já se encontra disponível para consulta o Relatório contendo a Informação Climática de Janeiro de 2008. 

Ao menos algo positivo.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2008 às 23:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Seca meteorológica desagrava-se em Janeiro*
> 
> A situação de seca meteorológica sofreu um desagravamento no mês de Janeiro, factor que se deveu a uma primeira quinzena pluviosa, ainda que os valores da quantidade de precipitação observados no mês de Janeiro em Portugal Continental, tenham sido, em geral, inferiores aos valores médios, classificando-se este mês como seco a normal.
> 
> ...



Sim defacto é positivo, mas se a chuva não vier rapidamente a situação pode ficar dificil ao nivel da agricultura...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 00:14)

*Inverno mais quente na Finlândia, desde que há registos *

De acordo com o Instituto finlandês de Meteorologia (FMI), este Inverno a temperatura média do ar registou os valores mais elevados desde há um século, altura em que se iniciaram os registos neste país.

As temperaturas registadas resultaram de correntes de ar de Sul e Sudoeste continuadas durante todo o Inverno e das alterações climáticas, segundo este serviço.

Em muitas partes do país as temperaturas médias registadas neste Inverno constituem novo recorde, com quase 1ºC acima do anterior valor médio.

------------------------------------

E os restantes 100 países que registaram temperaturas abaixo da média não interessa pois é frio é melhor censurar  não vão os modelos tecê-las.


----------



## HotSpot (8 Mar 2008 às 15:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> *E os restantes 100 países que registaram temperaturas abaixo da média não interessa pois é frio é melhor censurar  não vão os modelos tecê-las.*


*


É mesmo assim Mário. É de modas e agora a moda é o "aquecimento global".

Vai haver o dia que a moda é contrariar o aquecimento global e espero cá estar para ver. *


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Abr 2008 às 19:39)

*Aquecimento global "cai este ano"*

A temperatura global diminuirá ligeiramente este ano como resultado do efeito de arrefecimento da corrente do Pacífico "La Niña", declararam os meteorologistas das Nações Unidas. O Secretário-Geral da OMM, Michel Jarraud, anunciou na BBC que seria provável que La Niña se prolongasse durante o Verão. 

Isto significará que as temperaturas globais não subiram desde 1998, colocando em causa algumas teorias de alteração do clima. No entanto, peritos dizem que existe uma tendência para o aquecimento global a longo prazo e prevêm um novo recorde da temperatura dentro dos próximos cinco anos. A OMM aponta para a década de 1998-2007 como a mais quente de que há registo. Desde o príncipio do século XX, a temperatura global média à superfície subiu 0,74ºC.

----------

Esperem lá eu tou a ler bem


----------



## Minho (4 Abr 2008 às 19:47)

Isto significará que as *temperaturas globais não subiram desde 1998,* colocando em causa algumas teorias de alteração do clima. No entanto, peritos dizem que existe uma tendência para o aquecimento global a longo prazo e prevêm um novo recorde da temperatura dentro dos próximos cinco anos. *A OMM aponta para a década de 1998-2007 como a mais quente de que há registo*. Desde o príncipio do século XX, a temperatura global média à superfície subiu 0,74ºC.

Mas então subiram ou não subiram?


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2008 às 00:50)

*El Niño/La Niña*​ 
Data: 	25 de Junho de 2008
Autor: 	IM



> Apesar da situação de La Niña se ter mantido durante o mês de Maio, este fenómeno tem vindo a enfraquecer desde que atingiu o seu pico em Fevereiro do corrente ano.
> 
> Durante as semanas mais recentes temos vindo a assistir a um rápido decaímento do evento, indicando a possibilidade de este chegar mesmo a terminar.
> 
> Uma situação quase neutra é o que se espera durante este meio do ano e apesar da hipótese de passarmos a uma situação de El Niño ser remota, esta não pode ser completamente excluída.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/el_nino_la_nina


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2009 às 07:17)

*O Estado do tempo para Sábado em Copenhaga*
2009-09-04 (IM)

O IM em colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia da Dinamarca (DMI), propôs-se à elaboração de uma notícia conjunta sobre o estado de tempo previsto para Copenhaga e Lisboa à hora do jogo de qualificação para o Mundial de 2010, que opõe as Selecções Nacionais de Portugal e Dinamarca.

Amanhã o País apoiará a Selecção com cerca de 32º C de temperatura máxima e céu limpo, enquanto que na Dinamarca se prevê um Sábado frio, ventoso e com o risco de aguaceiros e com temperatura máxima que rondará os 18ºC.

Espera-se que o estado do tempo não traga implicações para a equipa Nacional, uma vez que Portugal enfrenta uma batalha, talvez , decisiva, na qualificação para o Mundial da África do Sul.


Fonte: IM


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2010 às 13:07)

> *IM disponibiliza Serviço de Subscrição Online*
> 
> 2010-03-24 (IM)
> 
> ...


Fonte: IM


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 13:20)

Ora aqui está uma boa forma de prestação de bom serviço público!


----------

